# Go Nijigasumi



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

Nijigasumi meaning rainbow mist


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww...He's cute.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love his color!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's so shiny!! Double rainbow!! hehe.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

:nicefish: all that needs to be said lol really though hes pretty:-D


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

great colors!


----------

